# Yah!!!! football season!!



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have been doing nothing but watching the NFL channel. I am so excited that football season is finally here.
At least my 2 teams won their preseason games....CHARGERS and the PANTHERS.
Lord I hope the panthers do better this year than last year. I remember living in Tampa and going to the Buccaneer games and then watching Vinnie Testaverde cry on the teletron after the game was over and they lost..lol!!
Thought it was funny when Carolina got him to QB for them last season!!

I am just wondering how my LSU boys are going to do after losing most of their starters.
Glad to see my boy Hester went to the chargers though....YAH!!!!!

Who are some of yalls favorite team(s)?


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

lol I love football I like College more then Pro but I like of courst the Razorbacks for College and the Raiders for NFL!!!!! I can't wait either!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

The only team I am allowed to vote for in my house is The Dallas Cowboys. BUt I also like the Redskins.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have been a GreenbBay Packers fan since 1985. I love Bret!!!! But now he i playing for the Jets I don't know what to do. I sure am glad he isn't playing for the Vikings they suck. 

In my houe my sister loves the Colts. My son is a Patriots fan and like I said I love GreenBay.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

hey Mikado did you see aaron rogers last night I think he did alright for his first time starting................


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

No I didn't I only have two channels. CBS and the public station.


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

Rodgers done great last night IMO. Surprised me to be honest.

I'm a Bears fan, girlfriend is a Cowboys fan. Both teams lost their first preseason game


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

College football!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

YEAH BABY, DA BEARS!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I believe Rodgers will do fine for the Packers this year. He did some great passing in the preseason game. He has alot he has to live up to but I believe he can do it!

Bullybabe...I am so sorry...lol!!! I hate the cowboys...yuck!!!

I am just waiting to see how LSU does as far as QB wise since Flynn drafted to the Packers and Perrilloux got kicked out of school.
It will either be Andrew Hatch or Jarrett Lee as starting QB this year for them.

Thank the lord we still Have Trindon Holiday this year though...cuz is fast. 100M in 10.02 secs. He is considered to be the fastest player to ever play college football. He still holds the school record for kickoff return touchdowns.

Glenn Dorsey got drafted by Kansas City..hope his knee will not slow him down. He had lots of problems with it last year. Still a great DL though.
Now my man Craig Steltz- DB went to the Bears...aren't you Bear fans lucky. That boy loves to intercept and is ruthless in his tackling...he plays to hurt someone.

Boy I am so excited....


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Its the Patriots all day for me!!!


----------



## Deucek2 (Aug 18, 2008)

Go Eagles!! Im a Eagles fan living in Cowboys territory. WooHoo.

my bf is a Patriots fan. Ugh.


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

lovethypitbull said:


> Its the Patriots all day for me!!!


:rofl:18-1 baby! NJ SUPERBOWL GIANTS!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Just bought my tickets to the Razorback VS LA Monroe game here lol can't freaking wait!!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

All yall just wait for them CHARGERS BABY!!!! WOOHOO GO BOLTS!!!!


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

woooooo PIG sooie! love them hogs, jumping on the raider nation and cowboys bandwagon this year too. gotta support felix n d-dawg! 

sw_df are u needing any company to the game???


----------

